

Parental leave around the world - visualization - njx
https://my.infocaptor.com/dash/mt.php?pa=maternity_leave_4f7e46aad4b22

======
Kynlyn
The graph, while interesting, is misleading. The data is based on laws
mandating parental leave, not the ability for workers to take leave.

In the US, many private companies have liberal parental leave policies; it's
not mandated by the government. But that doesn't mean US workers rank near the
bottom.

